# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  صور رائعة من لقاء المريخ والوكرة

## ابراهيم عبدالرحيم

*






صورة جماعية لتشكيلة المريخ أمام الوكرة
*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالرحيم

*







نجم المباراة راجي عبدالعاطي
*

----------


## مرهف

*تسلم يا رائع 
دائما تاتينا الروعه من الرائعين
تحياتي 
يا غالي
...
*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالرحيم

*







أمير دامر(وإسلايتنج) مع أحد لاعبي الوكرة
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*احب نجومك احب نجومك من دفاعك لي هجومك 
مبروووك للمريخ
*

----------


## tito_santana

*مبروك للزعيم علي هذه الفرقة الماسية
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*مشكور ومبروك للزعيم
بداية موفقه وظهور مشرف
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*ابراهيم يا  رمز النقاء جمعة مباركة كما عودتنا 

مشكور على الصور الرائعة كروعة المريخ وحضورك الجميل 

شكراً لك سيف المريخ المصقول بنار الصدق 
*

----------


## كته

*ابراهيم العظيم
الف شكر لك ياملك
بس شوف لينا وارقو وين
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تسلم  يا استاذ ونرجو ان لاتحرمنا جديدك 
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*مشكور يا ابراهومه 

ما زلنا فى انتظار الاصدارة المرتقبة

جمعة مباركة يا حبيب
*

----------


## محمد ابراهيم

*مشكوور اخونا ابراهيم على الصور الرائعة روعة المريخ


تخريمة   صور الصحفيين مالها صغيرة كدة ؟
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*بدايه قمه في الروعه وأكيد القادم احلي 
*

----------

